# Killdeer Plains Youth Muzzleloader



## Pester (May 14, 2010)

Hi, 

My daughter was drawn for Killdeer Plains Youth Muzzleloader this weekend.

She is hunting area F parking area I

Anybody have any experience out there? Suggestions?

Thanks, Tom


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

You probably have one of the best controlled hunt tags available. Kildeer has lot's of deer and plenty of big bucks. I'm not familiar with that area but what you need to do is take the advice of the staff(ask them where to go)that is working there. They have always put folks I know in the right spot even if it does not look llike the best spot. Make sure she has something to rest the gun on(shooting stick..Wal Mart has em for about $10) because there is lot's of open ground. She should get some shooting. Good luck and let us know how you make out.


----------



## buckhammer (Jan 19, 2012)

I was just there more muzzleloader and there are still plenty of good bucks! As Snook said she should definitly get some shooting! If I were you I would just try to find a good deer trail to hunt during the day and if no luck I would definitly recommend hunting over a field come sunset. I have seen as many as 60 deer in a field over at killdeer. The amount of deer is crazy! Bring plently of ammo as youngsters tend to shoot alot and there will be many shot opportunities


----------



## No-Net (Jan 8, 2007)

PM sent, I will be there on Jan 21


----------

